# Dynamic Modwheel Trouble when using a controller



## Andrew Qualls (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi,

UPDATE: I have figured out the problem, it was very easy, I had to delete automations in the pattern controls that i had set up when I would use the mouse sketch method


----------

